# 2 Bildschirme Maus fliegt aus Spiel raus



## 62Orka (15. April 2016)

Hallo 
Ich habe grade nach ein paar tagen CS:GO deathmatch gespielt. 
da ich schnelle bewegungen ingame mit der maus mache fliegt der mauszeiger kurz aus dem einen spiel ( 1. Monitor) auf den 2. Monitor   ( Spotify) raus . 
wenn es nur das wäre wäre es ja nicht schlimm doch wenn ich dann in dem kurzen zeitraum in welchem der zeiger auf dem 2, Monitor ist klicke dann bin ich aus dem spiel raus und muss erst wieder auf das spiel klicken ( was beim
quickscopen und flickshotten in csgo schlecht ist) 
Es passiert im Vollbild und im Fenster Randlos -Modus.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. April 2016)

Einfacher Workaround: Docking-Position in die Ecke des ersten Schirmes legen, so dass nur noch dort ein Übergang mit der Maus möglich ist. Dazu einfach den Schirm im Bildschirmauflösungs-Fenster von Windows durch die Gegend ziehen.

Ansonsten gibt es auch einige Third Party Tools wie DMTs, die es einem ermöglichen, die Maus an einen Bildschirm zu binden oder den Übergang zu erschweren. 

Ich bevorzuge eigentlich seit Jahren die ersten Variante, wenn denn der zweite Schirm partout laufen muss...


----------



## svd (15. April 2016)

Manche Leute lösen das mit einem Programm wie "Swap Screen", wo du ua. eine Tastenkombination festlegen kannst, die den Mauszeiger an ein Fenster bindet.

Falls du kein extra Programm laden möchtest, hatten Spieler auch Erfolg, in dem sie, in den Multimonitor-Einstellungen der Anzeige, die Aufstellung ihrer Montiore
diagonal gesetzt haben. Somit ist der Übergang zum Zweitmonitor nur genau in der Ecke möglich, was beim Spielen dann doch eher selten vorkommt.


----------

